# My Haunted Tree



## Mizerella

K Part 2.....


Face built up with celluclay









More tapering on the base and ridges added with crumbled news paper and masking tape. This all gets paper mache... several layers 









the ridges are matched on both parts of the the tree and more paper mache still

here the parts in half...








and together








On the top I used coat hangers, taped them really good to the tree, and built up around with more paper and tape.
and of course more mache.









the bark texture is celluclay ( I used an entire bag on the tree) and my fingers.









the whole thing got a paint job of charcoal mixed with brown for a very dark color, still there is some depth and light in there (though not very visible in this image).








I dry brushed a sort of taupe color on top ( no good close up bark pics will load them later)


I wanted the branches to crawl across my ceiling, so I used real branches (from a recent trimming), eye hooks, and fishing line to attach them to the ceiling.
The bases are just touching the top of the tree. They look like they are attached but they are actually just hanging over it. Now I can make them stretch as far across the ceiling as I want, no worries.








The up light was little strong, so I put some tissue paper behind the face to defuse it a little. I like the light coming from the top though.

With the the two parts it will store and move easier and I can either save the real branches or chuck them and get new ones each year.


Will be adding some greenery to the branches as well....sort of a weeping, mossy look.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Wow! That looks fantastic!
I love the creepy face. You did a super job on that!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

NIce job! It turned out very nice. I really like your cut out face. I am actually working on two trees right now.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

wow love it!!!


----------



## Crunch

Great tutorial! I know there's been some people looking how to make some faux trees.


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Really beautiful work. The bark is very convincing - and I never would have guessed the small branches weren't attached. Looks like something straight out of Sleepy Hollow.

A fun read too!


----------



## Smiter

I really like your tree! PHANTASTIC job! Thanks for the tutorial too!


----------



## Mizerella

Thanks you guys for the compliments. 
I have always wanted a tree and There are so many ways to do it on here. 

Great Stuff foam would be a good alternative for building up the ridges and stumps, but I had a recent great stuff explosion ( lots of things are exploding on me lately) so I was afraid.


----------



## ReaperRick

WOW!! That's a great tree. You spent a lot of time and effort on it and it paid off. Nice job.


----------



## zombiesrule

Truly amazing work!


----------



## Hearts1003

Lord that it is fantastic! You are so talented!


----------



## obcessedwithit

looks perfect.....great job


----------



## beebs

It is projects like this that make me wish I had more time! Excellent work!!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Very nicely done! The texture is quite realistic-looking.


----------



## deoblo

thats awsome work looks great


----------



## billman

One of the best trees I have seen...well done!!


----------



## LadyRohan

That is awesome! I love it!


----------



## skullnbones

you made that look so easy! it is awesome! love all the texture and the face expression. all of your home made creations are amazing!


----------



## Halloween Scream

Love your tree! Perfect facial expression, great bark. I've bookmarked it for a future Sleepy Hollow theme!


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Ok, I think you've warped my mind. I saw a pickup truck on the highway today with a couple of those 12" tubes in the back. My first though - "SOMEBODY'S makin' haunted trees."


----------



## jimmersg

I am soo blown away by this; 
Last year I purchased the cardboard Trees from Spirit ; but just let a little moisture and wind come by and they were only good for one season.. so this looks like a yearly prop.. 
Thanks again 
I need to add that Celluclay to the Yard Haunters building materials list of things to have .. ( trash can chillers; pvc pipes; foam insulation boards; etc.. )


----------



## SavageEye

That is cool. A couple of those would go well in my "not so creepy" rose garden! Nice work!


----------



## mikieofthedead

That is so awesome!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Halloween Scream said:


> Love your tree!... I've bookmarked it for a future Sleepy Hollow theme!


Exactly what I was thinking. Fantastic tutorial!


----------



## pumpkinpie

This is absolutely amazing (as are all your creations)...I love it...you've inspired me to try this myself, maybe next year...BTW...great tutorial...you make it sound so easy


----------



## Samhain1031

I love the idea of using paper mache to build up the roots. I was going to use spray foam insulation, but this way seems a lot cheaper. ; ) Great work!


----------



## Phantom Blue

Scaretacular! May I use this idea for next year? Awesome job!

PB


----------



## Phantom Blue

Hey Mizerella - How did the haunted tree work for you? Any plans for a forest of them next year? I must do some!

PB


----------



## Mizerella

Thanks. It worked out great. I might make him a friend soon.


----------



## beggars alley

That is amazing! I am thinking it should be a permanent addition to your home decor!!!

Also anytime you are bored and want to build me a forest of trees I will be glad to come and pick them up.10 -20 will do


----------



## cinders

Mizerella, I love your tree. The face is great! I really love how it comes apart. Thanks for posting the tutorial. Trees are definitely on my to-do list for 2012.


----------



## Terra

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Very nicely done! The texture is quite realistic-looking.


Completely agree. If you didn't tell someone you made it they'd think you built your house around a real oak tree. Stunning work!


----------



## Demon Dog

Excellent project and tutorial, Mizerella!


----------



## Mourik

Incredible! I am so impressed with this. I just keep wondering how everyone keeps coming up with interesting ways to do things. Very creative.


----------



## SkellingtonGhost

Wow amazing thanks for the how to. =) This will help with my Hanging tree this year =P


----------



## SonofJoker

Sweet tutorial! I think this will come in quite handy this year! Thanks!


----------



## Curlgoddess

Your creepy tree looks amazing! I love the texture of the bark and the colors that you used. It's very realistic


----------



## sheamiyake

Amazing I love it!


----------



## VGhoulson

I'm pretty sure Ive been dreaming of this tree from the first minute I saw it! LOL BTW....are you dressed as Lydia Deets in your avatar?


----------



## Guest

Just smashing. I love the addition of real branches!

Trees seem so complicated! I know you worked super hard on yours, and it shows, but there were no special tools or really expensive parts that would scare me. It looks great!


----------



## buddy11251

sweet tree !


----------



## buddy11251

your tree is awesome... love to duplicate for a sleepy hallow haunt... can you tell me how much celluclay you used for the tree... just wondering.. Thanks Celeste


----------



## clnkblank

Just did a search for a spooky tree and found yours....it looks awesome.....thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## Mizerella

Thanks everyone!
Sorry I've been away I haven't been getting notifications lately.. I must have changed a setting accidentally.

Celeste, hi! I used almost an entire bag of celluclay on the tree. 

VGhoulson, yes I was dressed as Lydia in my avatar I just changed it to me in my Vampira costume today.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Arronaf

Very nice, thanks for sharing detailed pictures of how it was done.


----------



## 22606

Great job on the tree, Mizerella. It looks excellent


----------



## SimplyJenn

I needed to find this! So glad u posted. I wanted to do something similar, but had questions. I think this nailed it.
Thanks again!


----------



## tamster

I love it! now where do you store it after??


----------



## chupacabra

Great job


----------



## Saki.Girl

That us amazing great job


----------



## mystic manor

You did an extraordinary job. The bark looks so real.


----------



## Beatlejuice

Very, very nice. I've been thinking about making a tree and this is additional food for thought. I definitely like that it is in two parts - storage eventually becomes a major issue for most of us. With the bark pattern, its hard to see the seam.

Great job!


----------



## bkgaz

Great talent always shows. Thank you for the details and sharing.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Love your Haunted tree awesome job


----------



## boneyard girl

Mind = blown. Fantastic work!


----------



## dionicia

That is really very cool.


----------



## Aliciaives

*Wow*

I have been trying to find idea on how to make a tree, this looks awesome..


----------



## Morgana-rose13

*Wow*

That is really amzing i am so going to make this, thank you for all your time and effort in putting this up here i have been looking at making a tree for the hall as its my daughters 21st and my husbands 5oth on 31st. but the tree i had in mind to make is rather silly compared to your amzing one. Thank ever so kindly for sharing


----------



## CoffinWorm

This is incredible! Wonderful job.


----------



## Aliciaives

I started my own version of this, Thanks for the idea!! It's been a lot of fun paper mache-ing with my kids.


----------



## Aliciaives

I used your idea and made my own version of the tree,, thanks so much for the idea...(yours is so much nicer though)


----------



## CornStalkers

That tree is wicked!!!!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## tridad79

this is epic I LOVE it great job!!!


----------



## leekelly

WOW that looks great, I am doing a haunted forest in my garage this year. I like the face in the tree, going to give it a try.


----------



## jpbaily1

How have I missed this thread?

Outstanding work!

Alas, I now have another project to add to my list for this year.

;-)


----------



## hallowicked

This is awesome. I want to make 2 for the end of my driveway.


----------



## DocFoghorn

Love the job you did on the bark. Planning on making a tree and am new to all of this. What is Celluclay?


----------



## Boone6666

very nice I would guess your leaving it inside I tried those tubes for some pilers and when the rain got to them they came apart 
but would love to make a couple for my yard


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE

Love it! Great job!


----------



## Tsalagi_Writer

Wow, that is awesome.


----------



## viccez

Yep making this one thanks for the post!!


----------



## Socalsgrl

Amazing job on the tree! Will be adding it to my list of 'cool things needed to have an awesome Halloween'. Super creative you are!


----------



## thenightmarefamily

Love the tree, nicely done.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Very nicely done. I like your detailing on the face in particular but the bark and tree roots are realistic too.


----------



## vinnythemortician

I absolutely love it!


----------



## frostytots

This is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## BirthdayGirl

*Fantastic*

I love that tree. Thanks for the step by step


----------



## Skeletons

I know this is an old post, but that tree is great, I'm hoping to make something like this soon.


----------



## TwistedPeacock

I know this is an old post...but...if I wanted to make this waterproof could I use monster mud over everything and seal it with Drylock?


----------



## Deviant Doll

This tree is freakin rad, you did an amazing job! The pics and step by step are fantastic, definitely makes me feel like I could tackle a project like this. Would love to do a group of them!

I love creepy old trees, I have a huge back piece tattoo started of my own creepy tree of life. The roots are the biggest pain in the...


----------



## Zombie-Mombie

Fabulous job! I absolutely love your tree! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Texas_T

Hey Mizerella, I have found my first project for the season (little late starting) but anyway. It looks like you might have wrapped the tubes with newspaper is that correct?. I have never used celluclay before but I'm learning quick. Did you apply the celluclay directly around the face, cause if not looks like I need to start over. I just started tonight with the face portion, and it is drying as I type. Was curious about the newspaper 

Thanks,
P.S. Cool project I plan on using in the front yard this year


----------



## HalloweenDan73

Hey guys what's the name of these tubes besides quick tubes? 
-Dan


----------



## Texas_T

HalloweenDan73, The technical name is a Sonatube, they are used for concrete piers. You can get them at home Depot or Loews
Below is a link to Home Depot and what they look like ( Or I should say this is what I used)

http://goo.gl/bKAFzr


----------



## katyr58

That's one awesome job there!


----------



## XxPrincessPeachxX

I just wanted to put this out there: I am mid tree! Started this for a haunted forest/dark faery tales thing we're doing at work and this tutorial has helped immensely! All that's left is to get the top branches added and papers, celluclay the whole thing then paint. To anyone else that has done this over the years, I am taking tips and tricks in hopes I can make at least one more before the day is finally here. I'll share a pic when it's all finished


----------



## GobbyGruesome

Always cool to see people dive into this build! It's not a small project at all but all the results I've seen are amazing!

Definitely check out Mizerella's blogspot and Facebook page (see her first post) - she's done a bunch of impressive projects.


----------



## Frightshow

I need to make an entire forest - love this thread! So awesome!!!


----------



## Zombiegrl

Great thread.... I have been wanting to make a tree for a skeleton boy that 'swings' on a swing and this is perfect for a starting point!!


----------

